# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers (0-1) @ Portland Trail Blazers (0-0)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Forget about the first game and move on. Always tough at the Rose Garden. That crowd will be crazy. Shut them up early and let these guys play the way they're capable of.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm ready for win!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Better get the lube ready cause we're gonna get bent over


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

0-2, we are going get pounded in this one.

This team needs to get away from the Princeton offense. Run the offense through the post and don't wait until the :01 mark on the 24-second clock. And RUN when you have the chance! That is why we got Nash in the first place.

DO NOT neutralize Nash's talents!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Joel Freeland debut. Leggo UK.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not on board with this sinking ship sentiment. 


I see the Lakers winning tonight. Even if they haven't jelled yet, there's too much talent not to win some games. The Lakers weakness is that their bench sucks. It will be nice not to have to hear how great Jodie Meeks is from emonk.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Jodie Meeks' first shot looked very clean last night... and for all I could see that was the last significant play he was involved in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm not on board with this sinking ship sentiment.
> 
> 
> I see the Lakers winning tonight. Even if they haven't jelled yet, there's too much talent not to win some games. The Lakers weakness is that their bench sucks. It will be nice not to have to hear how great Jodie Meeks is from emonk.


Ron is the only one on board the sinking ship sentiment.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

There is not a defender in the league Lillard would rather start his NBA career against more than Steve Nash. Good sledding young fella.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> There is not a defender in the league Lillard would rather start his NBA career against more than Steve Nash. Good sledding young fella.


If they played Dwight and/or Gasol closer to the post like they should the Lakers would be horribly difficult to score on in the paint. But instead Dwight looked like some out of place roaming help defender last night, albeit I only saw the first quarter and some highlights.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Ron is the only one on board the sinking ship sentiment.


He doesn't drink the Kool-Aid. If they lose this one, we can kiss the title hopes goodbye. This would be coming off losing to the Sparks in the Mojave Desert and the D-fenders in Reno in front of hundreds with Rob Sacre holding down the pivot.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He doesn't drink the Kool-Aid.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What happened last night has no bearing on this game. We have enough talent to win every game. Unfortunately, we usually play like shit in Portland and the blazers hate us so bad they play with a lot of fire.

We'll see.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

League pass free preview? I'm going to the clippers season opener and wondering if I can DVR this.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets get that win LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a good feeling about tonight's game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This offense is terrible and for Mike Brown to force it on those stars is pathetic so basically he takes everything those guys are good at and says don't do it run this random mess of an offense and pray by mid season we still have a chance to do something. 

I was a Brown supporter but to change to this offense with so many new star vets is just such a random ass pull its pathetic really. I am sick of Brown. 

Now hopefully my rant becomes a anti jinx and get us a win tonight otherwise my points stand dammit. 

Watching Nash not be Nash watching Howard at the key with the ball is just total ****ing crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers will be wearing their gold jerseys tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The game is on NBA TV for me! I guess since Dish doesn't carry the channel, it's not blacked out. Sweet!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight with the block! On the other end, Kobe with the dunk!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> The game is on NBA TV for me! I guess since Dish doesn't carry the channel, it's not blacked out. Sweet!


And now it's gone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

30-26 Blazers after one. 

Jordan Hill has an ugly midrange jumper.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wish Brown would play Kobe or Nash with the second unit instead of just Pau.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Did someone say "fugly?"

God Almighty, these guys stink on defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

On the positive side, Dwight looks sweet on the free throws so far tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

man the Lakers sometimes it seems run into teams who for some reason just can't miss no matter how many bad ill timed shots they take. The Blazers spent the 1st half throwing up bad shots and making them at an alarming clip. Matthews and Batum have taken a bunch of bad shots that have gone in. Throw in some terrible calls against Ebanks and Howard and we're down at the half. 

The Lakers have to raise their level of intensity.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is there anything more ugly than a MWP isolation from the high post?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Why isn't Howard Blocking Out?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard will start playing defense sooner or later right now he's just standing around watching everyone else play defense. Kobe looks tired and since when did doing anything against Batum become an automatic foul dude is flopping all over the damn court.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man the refs are on some bullshit this game total bullshit.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Duhon sucks


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bill Kennedy is the worst ****ing ref in the league he's called horseshit all game long.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So Portland is on a 9-0 run and Brown's solution is to put in a lineup of:

Duhon
Meeks
Jamison
Hill
Sacre

This will not end well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Bill Kennedy is the worst ****ing ref in the league he's called horseshit all game long.


Nah man, you guys just ****ing suck and are playing like shit.

The Blazers are taking LA's lunch money, and it has nothing to do with the refs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> So Portland is on a 9-0 run and Brown's solution is to put in a lineup of:
> 
> Duhon
> Meeks
> ...


Mike Brown could very well be the worst coach in the league.

How you lead a team as talented as the Lakers into the ground like this is beyond me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Nah man, you guys just ****ing suck and are playing like shit.
> 
> The Blazers are taking LA's lunch money, and it has nothing to do with the refs.


Get outta here the refs are killing the refs Batum is getting calls Lebron gets he's flopping and all sorts of crap. 

every now and then the refs screw a team out of a game and thats whats happening tonight. Ebanks and Metta have been called for about 7 bogus calls all centered around Batum. 

Lakers are not playing well defensively but the refs have aided the Blazers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I take that back. Mike Brown is a genius. 

Know how you guys are going to win? Just keep Chris Duhon in the game. He'll lead you to the promise land.




.....what a shitty coach


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Get outta here the refs are killing the refs Batum is getting calls Lebron gets he's flopping and all sorts of crap.
> 
> every now and then the refs screw a team out of a game and thats whats happening tonight. Ebanks and Metta have been called for about 7 bogus calls all centered around Batum.
> 
> Lakers are not playing well defensively but the refs have aided the Blazers.


We aren't watching the same game then.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, to me that looked like an easy foul call and Kobe gets the T. I'll agree with you there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lol Leonard takes both hands and swings at Howard no flagrant Kobe gets hacked no foul man Bill kenedy is on some bullshit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> lol Leonard takes both hands and swings at Howard no flagrant Kobe gets hacked no foul man Bill kenedy is on some bullshit.


That Leonard on Howard wasn't a flagrant man.

But Kobe did get fouled.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Batum come on man stop with the antics I hate this damn clown he's too talented to be doing all that flopping around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lol come on


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers aren't playing well enough to beat the Blazers and the bad refs on a back to back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Again, this is disappointing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its gonna take a good while before this teams starts winning consistently. Kobe is playing but his foot is sore Nash is now hurt and this silly ass offense is preventing any cohesiveness. 

we'll be middle of the pack till March


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Bill Kennedy is the worst ****ing ref in the league he's called horseshit all game long.


He definitely has had a bad game.

I usually defend the refs but he definitely has a wild hair up his ass tonight. Maybe he didn't get enough candy from trick-or-treating earlier.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL Blazers announcers are hilarious we've not played well against the Blazers up there in the regular season but we own the Blazers in the playoffs. 

I am concerned about this Lakers team though injuries and lack of continuity with the silly offense

Dont worry Blazers fans Batum isn't that good neither is Lillard nor Mtthews and Stotts will drive you in a ditch soon enough.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, I picked the Blazers to get 120, so a small victory there. :|

Seriously, these guys either are deficient on defense or they are not trying. Portland had 92 points after three quarters. Lakers better improve and soon on defense or we are looking at 15-67.

I can't believe Mychael Thompson believes this team can go 18-2 in their first 20. Guess we better start our 18-game winning streak against the Clippers on Friday, who just beat up a very good Memphis team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Patience....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Patience....


Ha ha, I am not speaking as a fan, but as an observer. Patience has nothing to do with my posting.

I see Jamel disappeared. Just as I knew he would.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and I can have all the patience in the world, but if the Lakers decide they can outscore their pathetic defense, then we are simply in for a long season.

Surely, you cannot disregard their god-awful defensive effort, Sancho.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Sam Amico ‏@SamAmicoFSO
> 
> The difference between Mike Brown in Cleveland and Mike Brown in LA is now he can get trashed in Spanish too.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree Ron. Defensively we're not there. The offense looked much better when we weren't turning the ball over though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh and the patience thing wasn't directed solely at you Ron. That was more towards our entire fan base.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I agree Ron. Defensively we're not there. The offense looked much better when we weren't turning the ball over though.


I was happy with our offense tonight. They went away from Princeton more and that was what resulted in the better offensive output.

Real happy with the great improvement with Howard's free throw shooting. Much nicer touch.

Both Ebanks and MWP collecting fouls in very short times were a caricature of the game. They need to keep their emotions in check.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Trail Blazers PR ‏@TrailBlazersPR
> 
> Damian Lillard joins Oscar Robertson and Isiah Thomas as only players in NBA history with at least 20 points and 10 assists in NBA debut.


Defense represent!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:thinking2::thinking2::thinking2::thinking2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I told myself I wouldn't judge this team one way or the other until the start of the new year; I'll wait until then before I get too caught up with anything.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Ha ha, I am not speaking as a fan, but as an observer. Patience has nothing to do with my posting.
> 
> I see Jamel disappeared. Just as I knew he would.


Actually if you read my posts In this thread I was at the clipper game, so you knew I would






because I was having a good time downtown. I have it on DVR. 

I can't comment because I didn't see this game, but already stated that I wouldn't be surprised if they started 8-8. Again by you saying this is a long season you should maintain that opinion if we go on a massive winning streak, but you wont because youre prone to emotion and not logic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe, but my "logic" tells me this team is having a hard time defending.

99 and 116 to start the season. We knew Nash was going to be a liability on this side of the ball, but Jesus.

One bright spot was Howard's play, at 33 and 14, with 15/19 at the free throw line. Amazing he can have a game like that and we still are blown out of the water.

My "logic" also tells me the Clippers are going to punish the Lakers on Friday as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I was at the clippers game and they have no semblance of an offense and gasol and gay were having their way. The only thing that won them the game was Crawford abusing the grizzlies bench and Paul toying with them in the 4th.

Gasol and Howard should dominate, but if they don't limit their guards it will be a long night.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The offense looked a lot better to me last night, other than the ridiculous amount of turnovers. (which I kind of expect at this point) Nash pushed the ball more, we got much more early offense, and the guys looked more aggressive instead of waiting for someone else to make a play for them. We didnt run the Princeton much until we had exhausted some other plays early in the clock, which is just the way it should be used. And Dwight was lights out at the FT line!

The story of this game was defense and turnovers. We had basically no defensive rotation at all. Lillard went around his man, then Pau like 5 times. Nash is so bad on D that Blake actually looked good when he checked in. We are going to have to figure out how to hide Nash better. Our guys have to go get rebounds instead of expecting them to fall in their lap and they have to box out. Dwight's timing on D is just off right now and it affects the rotations and the helpers.

Those things can get solved. What worries me is that our guys just dont play with the same tenacity that these other teams do. I would say its the younger guys, but The Mavs are old and they played with much more fire. I hope we can improve enough in other areas to overcome that difference, but right now I am worried that our old legs will not be able to match the energy of other teams.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ron said:


> Maybe, but my "logic" tells me this team is having a hard time defending.
> 
> 99 and 116 to start the season. We knew Nash was going to be a liability on this side of the ball, but Jesus.
> 
> ...


Didn't Nash play like 15 minutes last night in the 116pt loss? Also, Howard is nowhere near 100%. He'll round into shape in a month or so and then the Lakers will start rolling if they start PnR more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We lost by 116 last night? I stopped watching but didn't realize it got that bad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Maybe, but my "logic" tells me this team is having a hard time defending.
> 
> 99 and 116 to start the season. We knew Nash was going to be a liability on this side of the ball, but Jesus.
> 
> ...


Does logic say theyve played like crap? yes. Does logic say the lakers should be favored to lose tomorrow? Yes. Would it be illogical to use any of it as a indicator of how they'll look in May? Yes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We'll be fine. The sinking ship mentality around here is ridiculous.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Only two games in, don't need to get your panties caught in a bunch. Lakers will be fine.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

There is nothing to panic about, because you're seeing the same problems you saw last year. There is no surprise. 

This Laker team has no speed. They do not hustle. They have no energy. They are going to get abused at the guard position all year. 

I don't believe that Mike Brown has any answers for this team. I don't think they respect him. I think he's going to forestall his inevitable firing by playing the starters too many minutes: as soon as the bench comes in, the team is going to fall behind their opponents, making the starters have to play catch up. 

My guess is that Brown makes it to the All-Star Break.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> There is nothing to panic about, because you're seeing the same problems you saw last year. There is no surprise.
> 
> *This Laker team has no speed. They do not hustle. They have no energy.* They are going to get abused at the guard position all year.
> 
> ...


QFT, except for the last line.

I am not sure Brown makes it out of this month. They better beat the ****ing Pistons on Sunday or he can start e-mailing his résumé that evening.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Blazers announcers are so bad. I heard them say "Pau Gasol hasn't whined in about a quarter so he is due."


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought it was hilarious when they started making fun of Metta Ron Artest when they started saying that he was confused, he's going to shoot! He doesn't know what's going on with the offense! He's going to shoot a long three because he doesn't know what to do! And then he shot a long 3pt shot.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

We can only hope that Brown gets canned. I'm sorry, but he has had a month of training camp to get the team all worked out, and that's plenty enough time IMO. If I can learn a years worth of Accounting in 9 weeks, then I think Brown should be able to instill an offense - not this, "lets wait six months for them to figure it out" BS. 

Honestly I think Phil could come in and turn them around in a day.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> We can only hope that Brown gets canned. I'm sorry, but he has had a month of training camp to get the team all worked out, and that's plenty enough time IMO. If I can learn a years worth of Accounting in 9 weeks, then I think Brown should be able to instill an offense - not this, "lets wait six months for them to figure it out" BS.
> 
> Honestly I think Phil could come in and turn them around in a day.


Phil is the only guy I would fire brown at this point for. Will you guys at least admit you are saying the exact same thing the heat fans did regarding spoelstra two years ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Phil is the only guy I would fire brown at this point for. Will you guys at least admit you are saying the exact same thing the heat fans did regarding spoelstra two years ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Spoelstra was a young, inexperienced coach. Brown has a longer resume. Spoelstra admitted his mistakes and how he could have done better and he has continuously been improving. I don't like Spoelstra, and I haven't liked him since his first year, but even I will admit that he is improving and succeeding doing things his way.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> Spoelstra was a young, inexperienced coach. Brown has a longer resume. Spoelstra admitted his mistakes and how he could have done better and he has continuously been improving. I don't like Spoelstra, and I haven't liked him since his first year, but even I will admit that he is improving and succeeding doing things his way.


Go back and read the threads. You guys were saying he was incapable of improving and the heat would never win with him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Go back and read the threads. You guys were saying he was incapable of improving and the heat would never win with him.


Quote something for me to actually defend.

I don't like Spoelstra, I especially didn't like him in the beginning. I still don't agree with his style of basketball and the players he values. But I can't deny that he is improving. He's a big part of why we didn't win in LeBron's first year, but he got better and the team won. I said as much after we won the championship. He won doing it his way. I'll never be a fan of his small ball basketball approach and his offensive principles but he's the man and he won the ring so good deal on him.

Mike Brown isn't improving. Heat fans had to deal with Spoelstra's growing pains. You Lakers fans are dealing with a finished product.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Its Adam, you guys shouldn't bother. This is a huge waste of your time.


Adam shit talked Spoelstra and wanted his head. Now he's flip flopping it into something else.


The guy is pathetic. You're all wasting your time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Amen Adam

I hate the Spolstra comparison. Just because they are both "superteams" doesnt mean its going to hash out the same way. Spolstra isnt Mike Brown. Mike Brown isnt Spolstra. Mike Brown sure as hell doesnt have a Pat Riley to help behind the scenes.

Yes Lakers will be "fine"...but that doesnt cut it with this team. This team is championship or bust period. 

Mike Brown defensive stats were inflated from crappy east coast teams
Mike Brown knows nothing about offense
Mike Brown wasnt the choice of Mitch 
Mike Brown still has no clue on rotations
Mike Brown owes Popovich and Lebron his career. He rode coat-tails and nobody noticed it seems


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^Amen Adam
> 
> I hate the Spolstra comparison. Just because they are both "superteams" doesnt mean its going to hash out the same way. Spolstra isnt Mike Brown. Mike Brown isnt Spolstra. Mike Brown sure as hell doesnt have a Pat Riley to help behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


Even for the sake of Jamel's argument I admitted we Heat fans (myself included) were wrong about Spoelstra. Now, I could argue that we won in spite of Spoelstra and that we won after he finally made the changes we fans had been asking for years (LeBron at the 4, Haslem on the bench, and Chalmers starting not benched for Mike Bibby or some scrub). 

But just for his argument I'll admit we were wrong about Spoelstra, he won. However Heat fans being wrong doesn't mean Lakers fans are wrong about Brown. The guy has a long resume. He's not an unknown with any upside. He's a proven bad coach with no clue on offense. I don't even know how he got the job in the first place.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> Even for the sake of Jamel's argument I admitted we Heat fans (myself included) were wrong about Spoelstra. Now, I could argue that we won in spite of Spoelstra and that we won after he finally made the changes we fans had been asking for years (LeBron at the 4, Haslem on the bench, and Chalmers starting not benched for Mike Bibby or some scrub).
> 
> But just for his argument I'll admit we were wrong about Spoelstra, he won. However Heat fans being wrong doesn't mean Lakers fans are wrong about Brown. The guy has a long resume. He's not an unknown with any upside. He's a proven bad coach with no clue on offense. I don't even know how he got the job in the first place.


Thank you. I didn't say they were comparable, just that both fan bases claimed the team would never accomplish anything with said coach. Nobody was saying back then "well, he sucks now... but we can take some growing pains with him and he can improve."

Bad coaches don't win 60+ games. It just doesn't happen.

I will go on record as saying that if the Lakers fire Brown before the season is over they have ZERO chance of winning this year. Kupchak knows this to, which is why it will never happen. If Kupchak had the same thought process as Laker fans there would be 30 trades a year (and 15 of them would be to trade Pau Gasol) and Gilbert Arenas, Delonte West, Keon Clark and any other vagabond with talent would be on the roster.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Thank you. I didn't say they were comparable, just that both fan bases claimed the team would never accomplish anything with said coach. Nobody was saying back then "well, he sucks now... but we can take some growing pains with him and he can improve."
> 
> Bad coaches don't win 60+ games. It just doesn't happen.
> 
> I will go on record as saying that if the Lakers fire Brown before the season is over they have ZERO chance of winning this year. Kupchak knows this to, which is why it will never happen. If Kupchak had the same thought process as Laker fans there would be 30 trades a year (and 15 of them would be to trade Pau Gasol) and Gilbert Arenas, Delonte West, Keon Clark and any other vagabond with talent would be on the roster.


What happened when SVG was fired from the Heat in mid season?

If Kupchak had that same thought process as an intelligent fan, then he would have never hired Brown in the first place. I would have gone after Nate McMillan or D'Antoni. Those two at least excel at something. With the age of the current Lakers, I would have gone with D'Antoni because he knows what an offense needs to be elite. Nate may be wasted on the Lakers because they just aren't athletic enough to be an elite defensive team and his efforts would be wasted and the offense would struggle.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> What happened when SVG was fired from the Heat in mid season?
> 
> If Kupchak had that same thought process as an intelligent fan, then he would have never hired Brown in the first place. I would have gone after Nate McMillan or D'Antoni. Those two at least excel at something. With the age of the current Lakers, I would have gone with D'Antoni because he knows what an offense needs to be elite. Nate may be wasted on the Lakers because they just aren't athletic enough to be an elite defensive team and his efforts would be wasted and the offense would struggle.


I've already addressed this in another thread. SVG to Riley is literally the only example I can think of where that worked out, and in that case they were replacing the coach with a guy that was in the position just two years ago and still in the locker room every day.

It's hard to believe you are more intelligent than Kupchak considering you didn't realize D'antoni and McMillian were both employed by other teams when the Lakers hired Brown.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Meh, it's not my job to know which coach is available and when. My job is to drill teeth. Bad coaches do win games in this league. It's a matter of luck with personnel. Every coach understand the game of basketball at the pro level, but the good coaches are able to make the team greater than its parts. In the East, merely having James was enough to win 50.


----------

